# Another "What is it?" game cam pic



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Just can't make it out. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Stick? Grass? Someone needs to put a circle around something....


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like frost to me.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Stealth Deer ?


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Land Flounder. Note the intricate camoflage.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a Chihuawa with a christmas sweater on!... sorry I've been at work since 6AM, I need to go home!


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

Coyote moving away from the cam and angling to the right.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I think peddler is messing with your minds in hope of a .500 season. rs


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Had to lighten it up...


----------



## fish fry (May 19, 2007)

Maybe it was a bat.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

11 point (spike) to the Left ..LOL


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

i see him


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Pretty sure that is a porcupine.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

CHUPACABRA!!!! Ha!


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

That is a boone and crocket ryno!!! Shoot him! I bet he eats allot of corn!


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

Skunk


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Im thinking skunk as well..
Do you have a daytime picture?


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this one of those pictures where after you stare at it a bit a monster jumps out at you?

The anticipation is killing me...


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm gonna stick with a skunk.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Badger?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm gonna go with a coyote now that the pic has been enhanced a little...


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

It can be what ever you want it to be.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

squirrel


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

It's an Armadillo!!!!


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

Tsip said:


> Coyote moving away from the cam and angling to the right.


Tsip nailed it right off. Good call.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Coyote...


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Brad Luby in disguise


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

a skunk or a badger?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> Had to lighten it up...


that's what I thought I saw ,, must of been a high fence 50 acre ranch,,, thank for turning the lights on. Glad I wasn't out walking around that feeder that night.. :doowapsta


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

I was going to go with a fox heading away from the camera but who knows


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

tommyswt said:


> a skunk or a badger?


 No way to talk about your president.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

sotol buster said:


> No way to talk about your president.


is it hope and change? If so, I don't see any?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Y'all are great! LOL! I needed a good belly laugh this morning.

Here are a couple others from the same camera and a little background.

This ranch is 20 miles south of Eagle Pass near El Indio. As you can see there is not a feeder at this location. The owner and I put this camera up in a wash that had so many tracks in it that you couldn't tell what was passing through, hince the camera. We fully expect to see deer, hogs, javis, and the occasional illegal.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A 160 buck in a Gilly suit.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

if ya'll see anything you have awesome eyes!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Its a stealth whatsit...


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I think it's a Chupachihuahua.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Spike.


----------



## Texas Fish Junkie (Jul 21, 2009)

How about chupacabra ?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

waterspout said:


> that's what I thought I saw ,, must of been a high fence 50 acre ranch,,, thank for turning the lights on. Glad I wasn't out walking around that feeder that night.. :doowapsta


LOL...........


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Had to lighten it up...


So, it this one a "spike?" LOL :rotfl:


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

tornthumb said:


> Brad Luby in disguise


Mr luby does not need a disguise....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

speckledredfish said:


> Skunk


 x2:rybka:


----------



## redfish raider (Nov 5, 2009)

It loks almost like a turkey to me but they would already have been roosted so maybe a cyote.


----------



## redfish raider (Nov 5, 2009)

My bad I meen looks lol


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

After extensive research and a complete photo enhancement at the Galveston Island photo enhancement lab, I can without a doubt identify the creature in that photo as a rare Saber-Toothed Tiger Clawed Texas City Swamp Rabbit. Uncommon that far South, but not unheard of.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

redfish raider said:


> My bad I meen looks lol


Nothing like a future raider correcting a misspelled word with another misspelled word in their correction sentence.

Good stuff for you there Paul....LOL!

Just having fun. The youngster has time to get better 

FYI - had to check correct spelling of "misspell" before I sent this....LOL!

The picture, still think it is a porcupine.


----------

